# Kühler für 7700k



## Chlenix (5. Mai 2017)

*Kühler für 7700k*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen CPU Kühler für 7700k @stock die CPU soll übertaktet werden. Momentan habe ich einen BeQuiet Pure Rock bei Prime läuft die CPU bereits nach wenigen Minuten bei 80-85°C an. Ich suche vor allem einen sehr leisen Kühler der aber etwas draufhat. An köpfen habe ich auch schon gedacht, da man dadurch viel niedrigere Temperaturen bekommt. 
Ob es jetzt eine Wakü oder normale Luftkühlung spielt keine Rolle. Würde max 150€ ausgeben wollen. 

MFG


----------



## defender197899 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Wenn du die CPU Temperatur dauerhaft runterbekommen möchtest wäre köpfen das sinnigste .  da sind bis zu 20 grad weniger drin


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Brocken 2 PCGH oder gleich den Olymp 

Ansonsten eine Silent Loop 280....leistungstechnisch seh ich den Olymp aber vorne, wenn du die Pure Wings behältst ^^


----------



## Neppi88 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Die Temperaturen sind ja schnell erreicht bleibt aber eigentlich dann auch da.
Denke wenn sich die Wärme im Gehäuse nicht staut bleibt das auch so. 
Prime bitte nicht als wertvoll erachten sondern lieber unter realen Bedingungen.

Aber den Olymp kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## Chlenix (5. Mai 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Brocken 2 PCGH oder gleich den Olymp
> 
> Ansonsten eine Silent Loop 280....leistungstechnisch seh ich den Olymp aber vorne, wenn du die Pure Eingang behältst ^^



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Könnte man auch den Alphacool Eisbaer 240 in Betracht ziehen? Da er angeblich leiser als der BeQuiet ist



Neppi88 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind ja schnell erreicht bleibt aber eigentlich dann auch da.
> Denke wenn sich die Wärme im Gehäuse nicht staut bleibt das auch so.
> Prime bitte nicht als wertvoll erachten sondern lieber unter realen Bedingungen.
> 
> Aber den Olymp kann ich auch empfehlen



Vielen Dank 
Der Olymp Kühler scheint ja anscheinend ganz gut zu sein, bleibt er auch unter Volllast leise?



defender197899 schrieb:


> Wenn du die CPU Temperatur dauerhaft runterbekommen möchtest wäre köpfen das sinnigste .  da sind bis zu 20 grad weniger drin



traue mich leider nicht die CPU zu köpfen, obwohl es ja ziemlich einfach sein soll


----------



## Neppi88 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Chlenix schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Der Olymp Kühler scheint ja anscheinend ganz gut zu sein, bleibt er auch unter Volllast leise?



Ich hab nur einen hörbaren Luftstrom der aber durch Gehäuse Lüfter wohl mit erzeugt wird.
So einzeln hab ich es noch nie getestet gehabt aber lauter wird da nichts unter volllast. ( mit einer neuen ungesunden Prime Version getestet  )


----------



## Lok92 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Chlenix schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Könnte man auch den Alphacool Eisbaer 240 in Betracht ziehen? Da er angeblich leiser als der BeQuiet ist



Könntest du auch in Betracht ziehen, ich habe selbst den Alphacool Eisbaer auf meinem 7700k und bin mehr als zufrieden  Bin kein wirklicher Silent Freak, es muss schon leise sein aber nicht so leise das ich Mäuse furzen höre.^^
Und das erfüllt der Eisbaer für mich voll und ganz & über hohe Temps kann ich ebenfalls nicht klagen...Der Kühler werkelt auf meinem 7700k mit der Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste und einfach ein Traum, von mir klare Empfehlung


----------



## clange (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Mit Luftkühlung ist halt irgendwann schicht im Schacht. Selbst mit einer massiv besseren glaub ich nicht, dass du mehr als 10 Grad rausholst. 
Ich hatte jedenfalls das gleiche Problem unter Prime (nach 3 Minuten die 100 Grad geknackt) und wollte ein bisschen übertakten, obwohl ich schon einen ziemlich guten Luftkühler hatte.

Letztendlich hab ich ihn geköpft, hat mir in der Tat 20 Grad gebracht. Jetzt kann ich Prime stundenlang machen und komm nicht über 85.


----------



## Chimera (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Chlenix schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Könnte man auch den Alphacool Eisbaer 240 in Betracht ziehen? Da er angeblich leiser als der BeQuiet ist



Weiss ja nicht, wo du dies gesehen hast, aber dem ist definitiv nicht so. Alle drei AIOs (Fractal Kelvin, AC Eisbaer und BQ Silent Loop) nutzen ja dieselbe AC Pumpe, nur ist sie bei der SL auf geringere Drehzahl für leiseren Betrieb getrimmt. Wenn ich meine SL (die ja permanent mit 12V läuft) neben die Eisbaer 280 vom kollegen halte, dann ist die Pumpe seiner Eisbaer erst ab 7-9V im gleichen Geräuschfenster wie meine SL bei 12V. Auch bei den Lüfis sieht es mau aus: die Pure Wings 2 sind bzgl. Geräusch schon leiser als die Eisbaer Lüfis, wobei beide nicht sonderlich viel taugen im Vergleich zu echten Silent Lüfis. Die Eisbaer bietet halt etwas mehr Flexibilität bei der Pumpe, sprich man kann sie drosseln, dafür hat man den optisch weniger schönen Kühlblock als bei der SL (das schwarze Gehäuse sieht schon etwas edler aus).
Was mir an der Eisbaer gefiel: die Schnellkupplung, wobei diese grad bei engen Gehäusen bissel ein Problem werden kann, da damit die Schlauchverlegung bissel mühsamer ist. Rein leistungsmässig befinden sich beide auf nem ähnlichen Niveau, die Eisbaer ist ein paar wenige Grad besser. Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil bei der Eisbaer: man hat keinen Garantieverlust, wenn man an dem Teil rumbastelt und Teile ersetzt, was ja bei BQ der Fall ist (leider, wobei verschmerzbar). Zudem ist die Eisbaer halt bissel günstiger. Manche sehen die Schnellkupplungen halt auch eher als Manko, da sie ja auch schon vereinzelt geleckt haben soll (hat ja auch hier im Forum jemand das Problem gehabt). Denke mal, dass da das Risiko etwa gleich gross ist wie ne Silent Loop mit rasselnder Pumpe zu erwischen (hab bis heute 5 Stück verbaut inkl. meiner und bei keiner machte die Pumpe irgendwelche blöden Geräusche). 
Man macht mit beiden eigentlich nicht viel falsch, wenn man ausreichend Platz im Case hat und einem der grössere Block nicht stört, kann man sicher zur Eisbaer greifen und wenn man es eher dezent haben will und nicht so ausladend, dann greift man eher zur Silent Loop oder Kelvin.


----------



## azzih (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Wenn du Platz im Gehäuse hast guck dir mal ne 240iger Wasserkühlung an. Beispielsweise die All-in One von Arctic ist ganz gut und kostet so um die 75€


----------



## Chlenix (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Chimera schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht, wo du dies gesehen hast, aber dem ist definitiv nicht so. Alle drei AIOs (Fractal Kelvin, AC Eisbaer und BQ Silent Loop) nutzen ja dieselbe AC Pumpe, nur ist sie bei der SL auf geringere Drehzahl für leiseren Betrieb getrimmt. Wenn ich meine SL (die ja permanent mit 12V läuft) neben die Eisbaer 280 vom kollegen halte, dann ist die Pumpe seiner Eisbaer erst ab 7-9V im gleichen Geräuschfenster wie meine SL bei 12V. Auch bei den Lüfis sieht es mau aus: die Pure Wings 2 sind bzgl. Geräusch schon leiser als die Eisbaer Lüfis, wobei beide nicht sonderlich viel taugen im Vergleich zu echten Silent Lüfis. Die Eisbaer bietet halt etwas mehr Flexibilität bei der Pumpe, sprich man kann sie drosseln, dafür hat man den optisch weniger schönen Kühlblock als bei der SL (das schwarze Gehäuse sieht schon etwas edler aus).
> Was mir an der Eisbaer gefiel: die Schnellkupplung, wobei diese grad bei engen Gehäusen bissel ein Problem werden kann, da damit die Schlauchverlegung bissel mühsamer ist. Rein leistungsmässig befinden sich beide auf nem ähnlichen Niveau, die Eisbaer ist ein paar wenige Grad besser. Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil bei der Eisbaer: man hat keinen Garantieverlust, wenn man an dem Teil rumbastelt und Teile ersetzt, was ja bei BQ der Fall ist (leider, wobei verschmerzbar). Zudem ist die Eisbaer halt bissel günstiger. Manche sehen die Schnellkupplungen halt auch eher als Manko, da sie ja auch schon vereinzelt geleckt haben soll (hat ja auch hier im Forum jemand das Problem gehabt). Denke mal, dass da das Risiko etwa gleich gross ist wie ne Silent Loop mit rasselnder Pumpe zu erwischen (hab bis heute 5 Stück verbaut inkl. meiner und bei keiner machte die Pumpe irgendwelche blöden Geräusche).
> Man macht mit beiden eigentlich nicht viel falsch, wenn man ausreichend Platz im Case hat und einem der grössere Block nicht stört, kann man sicher zur Eisbaer greifen und wenn man es eher dezent haben will und nicht so ausladend, dann greift man eher zur Silent Loop oder Kelvin.



Danke für die Ausführliche Info  
Mit der Lautstärke habe ich irgendwo in einem Forum gelesen (Oder im Review) kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern. Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher welchen Kühler ich mir holen soll, momentan spricht aber einiges für den Noctua D15 oder eben BQ SL nur müsste ich bei SL wahrscheinlich noch Silent Lüfter dranbauen, da ich ein absoluter Silent Fan bin. Würdest du den D15 auch empfehlen? Im Case habe ich genug Platz Fractal Define S. Nur bin ich noch skeptisch wegen dem PCIE Slot (MSI Z270 A-PRO)


----------



## Chlenix (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn du Platz im Gehäuse hast guck dir mal ne 240iger Wasserkühlung an. Beispielsweise die All-in One von Arctic ist ganz gut und kostet so um die 75€



Vielen Dank
Also ich habe mir jetzt ein Define S geholt und im Gehäuse ist wirklich viel Platz


----------



## Chimera (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Sicher, der NH-D15 ist top of the pop im Bereich Luküs, ist ja auch ein ü1kg Doppelturm und da gibt es vergleichsweise wenige, die in dem Bereich rumwildern (EKL Olymp, TR Silver Arrow, Phanteks irgendwas, usw.). Kühlmässig dürft ein NH-D15 locker mit ner AIO mit 280er Radi mithalten können. Wie gesagt, meine Cryorig A80 oder die SL 120 kühlen ja auch nicht viel besser als der zuvor genutzte HR-02 Macho, aber mich störte halt in erster Linie, dass der Kühler so verdammt viel Platz einnahm und ich jedes Mal, wenn ich ans Powerkabel, Lüfikabel oder den RAM wollt, immer den ganzen Kühler abnehmen musst. Zudem hat ich zwischen Graka und Macho gerade mal 2mm Luft, was mir auf Dauer auch auf den Sack ging. Hier mal ein bild, wie es vorher und nachher aussah. Links im Bitfenix Shinobi auf nem Phenom II X4 und rechts erst im Xigmatek Migard und danach im Tt F31 auf nem i5-3470. Da sieht man schon, dass es platzmässig halt schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied ist. Rein temperaturmässig bewege ich mich aber noch imemr in nem ähnlichen Rahmen, wenn auch etwas leiser.
Im Endeffekt musst du dies echt für dich alleine entscheiden, ne Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es nun mal nicht, jedes Kühlkonzept hat Pro und Contra. Für mich spielte halt auch die Optik ne Rolle und da ich in der Zeit fast täglich im PC Gehäuse rumwurstelte, war mir der gewonnene Platz das Upgrade schon wert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flautze (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Der NH-D15 wird schon passen. Habe auch ein MSI board (zwar ein anderes aber der Abstand wird nicht so anders sein) und ein Define C - welches ja kleiner ist als.das Define S...
Ich bin echt begeistert vom NHD15. Meiner läuft auf 500 rpm und ist quasi unhörbar und CPU wird auch nicht wärmer als 53Grad (geköpft aber das Gehäuse wurde noch zusätzlich gedämmt und steht in einem Schreibtischfach wo hinten die warme Luft nicht gut raus kommt).Temp. war nach 1 Stunde Gehäuse aufwärmen durch GPU und dann halbe Stunde Prime.


----------



## taglicht (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Ich hätte noch den Dark Rock 3 Pro eingeworfen, spielt in der gleichen Liga wieder NH-D15 aber sieht dabei meiner Ansicht nach besser aus. Aber ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

@stock Takt und 85 Grad sind doch selbst mit dem Pure Rock für prime95 bischen hoch oder nicht? Da du ein absoluter Silent-Fan bist wäre es interessant zu wissen wie die restliche Kühlung des Systems aussieht. Siehe


Neppi88 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind ja schnell erreicht bleibt aber eigentlich dann auch da.
> Denke wenn sich die Wärme im Gehäuse nicht staut bleibt das auch so.
> Prime bitte nicht als wertvoll erachten sondern lieber unter realen Bedingungen.
> 
> Aber den Olymp kann ich auch empfehlen


Was machst du denn sonst noch, dass die CPU unter Volllast läuft? Welche Temperaturen werden sonst erreicht?


----------



## Neppi88 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

So wie ich das gelesen habe ist zb aida64 oder wie das heißt auch eine Option. Selber habe ich das noch nie getestet. Mit Prime sollen ja zu extreme Belastungen dargestellt werden die da wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben.( Zitat von Alk.. : 8k rendern mit extrem Einstellungen)

Auf 100% permanent wüsste ich nicht mit was man das normal schaffen sollte. 
In spielen schmetter ich so bei 70 Grad herum müsste ich mal noch ein sehr cpu forderndes Spiel besorgen.... Weiß nur nicht welches


----------



## Chlenix (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> @stock Takt und 85 Grad sind doch selbst mit dem Pure Rock für prime95 bischen hoch oder nicht? Da du ein absoluter Silent-Fan bist wäre es interessant zu wissen wie die restliche Kühlung des Systems aussieht. Siehe
> 
> Was machst du denn sonst noch, dass die CPU unter Volllast läuft? Welche Temperaturen werden sonst erreicht?



Ja ich finde auch das die Temps ziemlich hoch sind. 
Mein System:
Cpu: I7 7700k
Cpu Lüfter: BeQuiet Pure Rock (wird eventuell ein Noctua D15 oder eben eine Wakü)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power CM 600 Watt
Graka: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X
Das ganze ist in einem Fractal Define S (3x140 mm Lüfter) verbaut.

Bei Spielen liegen die Temps etwa zwischen 70-82°C
Heute wird die Cpu wohl in einem Fachgeschäft geköpft, da mir die Temps zu hoch sind.


----------



## Chlenix (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Neppi88 schrieb:


> So wie ich das gelesen habe ist zb aida64 oder wie das heißt auch eine Option. Selber habe ich das noch nie getestet. Mit Prime sollen ja zu extreme Belastungen dargestellt werden die da wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben.( Zitat von Alk.. : 8k rendern mit extrem Einstellungen)
> 
> Auf 100% permanent wüsste ich nicht mit was man das normal schaffen sollte.
> In spielen schmetter ich so bei 70 Grad herum müsste ich mal noch ein sehr cpu forderndes Spiel besorgen.... Weiß nur nicht welches



Ja das mit Prime stimmt wohl 
Wie wäre es mit Arma 3 oder Gta V, wenn ich mich nicht täusche ziemlich Cpu lastige Spiele.


----------



## Chimera (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Und darum sagt man ja auch: Prime95 ist und bleibt absolut ohne jegliche Aussagekraft. Ist ähnlich wie der Furzmurks, um sein Kühlkonzept mal ordentlich ans Limit zu bringen, aber that's it. Will man realistisch sehen, wo man steht, dann haut man halt mal den 3D Murks rein oder den Unigine Heaven, Valley oder Sanctuary Bench oder zockt ein Game. War ja ne Zeit lang auch voll der Hype, dass Leutz ihre Grakas voll mit Furzmurks und all seinen Pendants stressten und dann "jammerten", was sie doch für mega hohe Tempis haben. Stellt sich dann halt die Frage: wer zockt schon Furzmurks oder Prime95  ? Wohl kein normaler Mensch 
Übrigens, wenn man die CPU etwas sanfter stressen will, dann greift man eh viel besser zum OCCT (find ich eh eins der besten Belastungstools, da es CPU UND Graka UND Netzteil nicht nur belasten kann, sondern das Resultat auch in schönen Graphen dann dargestellt wird -> da kann man dann auch sehen, ob ne 12V Leitung iwann mal einbricht oder ob die CPU temperatur wie wild rumhüpft oder, oder...) oder wenn man nur die CPU stressen will, dann halt Core Damage oder den Intel Burn Test oder sonst ein Linpack Tool. Im Gegensatz zu Prime95 setzen die eben nicht so sehr auf Holzhammer, wobei grad OCCT da sowieso das vorbildlichste Tool ist: es hat ne Aufheizphase, ne Stressphase und ne Abkühlphase und nicht Hauruck-hau-mit-dem-Hammer-drauf-Vollgas, zudem hat man im OCCT alles in einem Tool und braucht nicht 1 Tool zum belasten, 1 Tool zum überwachen, usw. Sicher, für so manchen mag es ein Overkill an Informationen sein, doch grad dies macht OCCT im Vergleich zu anderen Belastungstests halt auch um ein kleines bissel besser 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrondgar (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Wenn du genug Platz im Gehäuse hast, dann empfehle ich dir den Scythe Ashura. Hab den mit zwei 140 mm Lüftern bei mir verbaut. Seitdem höre ich nur beim zocken die Grafikkarte, die Lüfter drehen höchstens auf 500 rpm auf.  Bei Stresstests höchstens 50 - 60 Grad Celsius, je nach Dauer und Art des Tests.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Hm .. weil es inhaltlich gerade passt:

Habe heute meine CPU geköpft - i7700(K) 
davor unter Last maximal 69-72°C. @4800 MHz bei max 1.3v  Idle: 33-50°C 

Jetzt geköpft (mit Flüssigmetall auf DIE und Thermopaste zwischen Heatspreader und Kühlplatte):
Unter Last maximal 58-60°C. @4800MHz, max 1.3v Idle: 28-42°C

Kommt mir das selbst nur so viel vor, oder täusch ich mich diesmal nicht? Ich hab mir jetzt nicht unbedingt 20°C weniger erwartet, aber dann teilweise schon etwas mehr als das..

Kritisch sind zumindest die Temperaturen nicht! (Nehm ich zumindest an, stimmts?)


----------



## taglicht (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Unter Last maximal 58-60°C. @4800MHz, max 1.3v Idle: 28-42°C



Ich hab's jetzt drei mal gelesen, ich finde partout das Problem nicht...


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

War nicht unbedingt ein Problem, eher hab ich damit gerechnet, dass doch ein paar Grad mehr noch zusätzlich runterzubekommen wären.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich absolut zufrieden damit, hab mich jetzt durch einige Forenthreads gelesen und mitbekommen, dass ich mir
wirklich bei solchen Temperaturen keine Sorgen machen muss.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



taglicht schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch den Dark Rock 3 Pro eingeworfen, spielt in der gleichen Liga wieder NH-D15 aber sieht dabei meiner Ansicht nach besser aus. Aber ist Geschmackssache.



Ich hätte hier auch den Dark Rock Pro 3 genommen. Der hat eine TPD von 250W wobei der Pure Rock bei 150W liegt. 

Hast du dir überlegt, dir eine AiO Wasserkühlung zuzulegen? Mit einem 240er Radiator müsstest du viel besser abschneiden beim übertrakten.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Hm .. weil es inhaltlich gerade passt:
> 
> Habe heute meine CPU geköpft - i7700(K)
> davor unter Last maximal 69-72°C. @4800 MHz bei max 1.3v  Idle: 33-50°C
> ...



Du hättest dir das Köpfen schlicht sparen können.
Köpfen kannst du machen, wenn du mit LN2 benchen willst, aber für den Hausgebrauch ist das einfach überflüssig.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

@Treshold

Du hast wahrscheinlich recht, die Temperaturen waren ja auch davor scheinbar ganz brauchbar (bzw die Wärmeabgabe).
Gut - jetzt hab ich es gemacht und bin einer Erfahrung reicher. Und sollte sich der "Computerraum" im Sommer ein wenig mehr aufheizen
und dadurch auch das Computergehäuse etwas aufgewärmter werden, werden die paar Grad weniger (durch das Köpfen) eher ein positiver
Nebenaspekt sein.

Das mit der Garantie ist eine andere Sache..


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Im Grunde könnten wir uns auch z.B. eine Wasserkühlung sparen oder Alufelgen auf dem PKW und große Fernseher in XXL Größen. Klar, es spiel keine Rolle ob die CPU nun 75 oder nur 50 Grad erreicht, aber alle Komponente die in einem Rechner verbaut sind heizen das System auf. So profitiert z.B. die Grafikkarte davon wenn weniger Temperatur herrscht oder Lüfter müssen nicht so schnell laufen. Mit weniger Temperatur benötigt man in der Regel auch weniger Spannung der CPU, so sind dann meist auch höhere OC Ergebnisse möglich. Es ist auch nicht so das eine CPU 100 Grad erreichen muss damit sich das Köpfen lohnt. Daher ist die Aussage dass das köpfen sich aufs  LN2 bench bezieht etwas übertrieben. 

Die meisten die köpfen haben nicht vor  LN2 zu benchen, sondern es geht einfach darum bessere Temperaturen zu erreichen.
Natürlich muss man sich im Klaren sein das dadurch die Garantie flöten geht.


----------



## Chlenix (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Hm .. weil es inhaltlich gerade passt:
> 
> Habe heute meine CPU geköpft - i7700(K)
> davor unter Last maximal 69-72°C. @4800 MHz bei max 1.3v  Idle: 33-50°C
> ...



Die Temps sind nach dem Del doch ganz gut  Darf ich fragen mit welchem Kühler?
Meine Temps nach dem Del: Unter Furmark 67-72°C @1.22V @4.5Ghz (mit einem BeQuiet Pure Rock) Ich denke da kann man mit einem NH15 oder Dark Rock Pro 3 nochmal -10°C erwarten


----------



## Chlenix (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier auch den Dark Rock Pro 3 genommen. Der hat eine TPD von 250W wobei der Pure Rock bei 150W liegt.
> 
> Hast du dir überlegt, dir eine AiO Wasserkühlung zuzulegen? Mit einem 240er Radiator müsstest du viel besser abschneiden beim übertrakten.



Ja der DP 3 verliert nur minimal gegen den NH15. Habe überlegt mir die Loop aber 280mm zu kaufen"ob der Aufpreis sich lohnt" da ich sowieso höchstens auf 4.8 Ghz gehe. Dark Rock Pro 3 oder Loop 240/280.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Der Aufpreis lohnt sich normal nicht, denn die Temperaturen werden sich nicht groß unterscheiden.
Selbst wenn du 3-6 Grad besser wirst spielt es am ende keine Rolle.

Grund eine AIO ist viel mehr ein etwas aufgeräumtes System zu haben oder wenn z.B. schöne oder hohe Arbeitsspeicher verbaut werde.
Manchmal sitzt die Grafikkarte auch so dicht am Kühler dran, so das die Verriegelung der Grafikkarte nicht mehr erreicht werden kann, dann muss oft zum entnehmen der Grafikkarte der CPU-Kühler abgenommen werden oder mit was langem herumgefuchtelt werden um die Verriegelung lösen zu können.

Eine AIO muss auch nicht leiser ausfallen, da hierzu auch Lüfter verbaut sind.


----------



## Mitchpuken (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde könnten wir uns auch z.B. eine Wasserkühlung sparen oder Alufelgen auf dem PKW und große Fernseher in XXL Größen. Klar, es spiel keine Rolle ob die CPU nun 75 oder nur 50 Grad erreicht, aber alle Komponente die in einem Rechner verbaut sind heizen das System auf. So profitiert z.B. die Grafikkarte davon wenn weniger Temperatur herrscht oder Lüfter müssen nicht so schnell laufen. Mit weniger Temperatur benötigt man in der Regel auch weniger Spannung der CPU, so sind dann meist auch höhere OC Ergebnisse möglich. Es ist auch nicht so das eine CPU 100 Grad erreichen muss damit sich das Köpfen lohnt. Daher ist die Aussage dass das köpfen sich aufs  LN2 bench bezieht etwas übertrieben.



Falls ich dich jetzt falsch interpretiere bitte sagen, aber wenn nicht und ich das aufklären kann, gut: für die Temperatur im Gehäuse spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Prozessor bei *gleicher Abwärme* 50° oder 75° hat. Nur weil zB der Lüfter schneller dreht sinkt der Kühlaufwand nicht mit. Somit bekommt die Grafikkarte auch keine kühlere Luft.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Es war als Beispiel etwas hoch gegriffen, daher nicht Wörtlich nehmen.
Was ich damit eher meinte war das alle Komponente die verbaut sind sich an die Innentemperatur im Gehäuse beteiligen.
Denn die Wärme muss ja an die Luft abgegeben werden.

Dabei gibt auch ein CPU-Kühler(Luft), sowie die Grafikkarte(Luft) die eigene Wärme mit an die Luft ab.
Ein Kühler kann aber immer nur bezogen auf die Umgebungstemperatur herunter kühlen.

Die 50 oder 75 Grad waren nicht auf die Abwärme bezogen sondern auf die CPU Temperatur selber.
Siehe dazu...


> es spiel keine Rolle ob *die CPU *nun 75 oder nur 50 Grad *erreicht*,




Am ende sollte auch der Zusammenhang wieso so was geschrieben wurde im klaren sein.
Denn das ganze war auf diesen Zitat bezogen:


> Köpfen kannst du machen, wenn du mit LN2 benchen willst, aber für den Hausgebrauch ist das einfach überflüssig.


Und hierauf waren die Temperaturen bezogen, da es am ende egal ist ob 75 oder durch köpfen nur noch 50 Grad erreicht werden.
Aber da ich nichts schlimmes dabei empfinde und es selbst nicht anders machte, hatte ich auch die Alu-Felgen usw. mit erwähnt, was man normal auch nicht haben müsste.


----------



## Mitchpuken (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Alles klar 

Alufelgen sind aber leichter als Stahlfelgen und senken den Treibstoffverbrauch und wenn man Kilometeranzahl X fährt lohnt sich das... ist natürlich als Scherz gemeint^^


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

... ohne Wort...


----------



## Coolboy7 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Thermalright hr02 macho Revision B gutes Preisleistungs Verhältnis


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Chlenix schrieb:


> Die Temps sind nach dem Del doch ganz gut  Darf ich fragen mit welchem Kühler?
> Meine Temps nach dem Del: Unter Furmark 67-72°C @1.22V @4.5Ghz (mit einem BeQuiet Pure Rock) Ich denke da kann man mit einem NH15 oder Dark Rock Pro 3 nochmal -10°C erwarten




Ja, klar (falls Das in meine Richtung ging)  

Als Kühler verwende ich den Dark Rock TF (Top Flower) in einem Gehäuse von Corsair (Carbide Air 540).


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Alufelgen sind aber leichter als Stahlfelgen und senken den Treibstoffverbrauch und wenn man Kilometeranzahl X fährt lohnt sich das... ist natürlich als Scherz gemeint^^



Die meisten schnallen sich Breitreifen drauf. So geht der Effekt mit den leichten Alus sowieso in die Grütze.


----------



## bastian123f (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*



Chlenix schrieb:


> Ja der DP 3 verliert nur minimal gegen den NH15. Habe überlegt mir die Loop aber 280mm zu kaufen"ob der Aufpreis sich lohnt" da ich sowieso höchstens auf 4.8 Ghz gehe. Dark Rock Pro 3 oder Loop 240/280.



Der NH15 wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Beide kühlen hervorragend auch unter OC. Aber mir persönlich gefällt die Farbe der Lüfter nicht. Da finde ich das Design von BeQuiet besser. 

Vielleicht jetzt nicht der beste Vergleich, aber ein Freund von mir hat den NH15 auf einem I7 6700K (leicht OC; Base: 4,2Ghz; Boost: 4,4Ghz) und hat unter Vollast auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Flautze (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Ich nutze den NH-D15 bei 4,5 GHz OC vom 6700k-geköpft (1,2V) und die Lüfter laufen mit 50% und die CPU wird nie wärmer als 55°C (OCCT 1 Stunde).


----------



## CDGalle (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 7700k*

Wie steht es denn mit dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C für den i7 7700K.
Die Dinger werden ja sogar bei Caseking auf die 7700K gepackt bei ihren Gaming PC´s ohne AiO.


----------

